# Can't Get Right 9-10-11



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

* Can't Get Right 9-10-11 *











Made the Pass as the sun was coming up and was happy the seas were nice. I've had some spots picked out for a couple weeks that I've been wanting to fish so that's what we done yesterday. Spent the day scouting and looking and learning. Made several drops in the wrong places but did get a few right. Ended the DeepDropping with 10 snowy's and 1 Tile. One of my crew decided to o.d. On Dramamine and spent the better part of the day sleeping so that left me to run the boat and fish but we still managed a decent box of fish. Stopped at a spot on the way in and finished off our Grouper aggregate with a couple scamp's and found a few mingo's that wanted to go home with us. Caught 3 of the bigger mingo's on 200 gram jigs. Ya never know. The ride back in was a nice 35knt's listening to Alabama whoop up on Penn St. Hard to imagine it getting any better. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That looks like a great box of fish. It's hard to beat those deepwater grouper


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice box of fish rite there!!! yeah Roll Tide !! Hey whats a 200 gram jig??:001_huh:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job on those Snowys - not much current in 200 ft -was it good out were your were deep dropping?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfect day for it Mullethead. Light breeze and light current.

GrayGhost I was referring to a 7oz. butterfly jig. Orange was the color yesterday.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice report. We apparently had the "secret" red snapper attractant. Cause we were all up in 'em yesterday. Couldn't get away from them.

We as well cruised back at 35 listening to the Tide. Great day on the water!!


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

nice catch! grouper and monster mingo


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have heard that if you take sudafed it will counteract the drowsiness of Dramamine. May be something for your friend to consider.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

What a awesome trip! Congrats on some fine eats! about how far are you going to this deep water? Wish i had the range. Jigging is so much fun. my buddy lost 5 or 6 good jigs in a row. i was right next to him and i didnt lose a one...lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. Daily Its around 60 miles. I hate it when the jigs get cut. $$$$$ No good


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice deep drop catch, what is your rpm when you did 35knts? Did Can't Get Right gain some speed after you cut the fish box out?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Triton 35knts is around 5000 rpms. I don't think I'll pick up any speed but that's ok. I hardly ever run over 5000 rpm's anyway. A lot of day's, depending on water conditions, I don't even get that high. With my boat size(21'), I've learned to be a bit more patient with with the ride. If it takes me a little longer to get there then that's ok.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

That's about the same speed i got around 5300rpm on my 22', i'm still learning about patient on the speed but when it's 1 ft or less, i just can't help it!


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Island24 said:


> I have heard that if you take sudafed it will counteract the drowsiness of Dramamine. May be something for your friend to consider.


I'd be careful talking about mixing other drugs with sudafed- people might get the wrong idea LOL...


----------

